# Proseguo deliri facocera



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2012)

A cena. Ieri sera.

-...cioè,  questa mi voleva sbeffeggiare, ma che cazzo le dice la sua mente bacata. Non ho parole per me stesso quando da quella bocca escono cose che rimango basito come una merda. Cosa le posso rispondere quando dice con aria affranta che le spiace per me ma a letto sono zero e che il fatto che a lui abbia dato il culo e a me no denota che è più amore e ormone per lui che per me e.... Cosa posso rispondere?-
-Mah...non saprei...- ho detto mentre impiattavo gli spaghetti con un sontuoso sugo alle verdure di invenzione tebana. Picco paura facocera.
Era incazzato nero. Ma nero nero.
-Appunto e  la cosa assurda e che nonostante sia stato io ad averla lasciata prima che tu mi beccassi, e avere scelto te non certo perchè costretto come lei suppone da vari pietismi legati alla tua età, HAIA MA PERCHE' MI PICCHI! Ok non lo dico più ma è lei che diceva che sei vecchia e senza più la voglia di metterti in gioco e HAIA! OK OK OK basta. Dicevo che sta qui, a distanza di anni, mi viene ancora a  dire in maniera convinta che non ho avuto le palle presupponendo che davvero io abbia sacrificato il mio amore per lei. E' talmente piena di se stessa su basi inesistenti, che nonostante la storia si ripeta con il nuovo tipo, continua. E si eleva pensandosi migliore di te e mi parte l'embolo, siete imparagonabili sotto tutti i punti di vista.  Ti giuro Tebe, faccio proprio fatica anche a guardarla, mi viene voglia di strozzarla e tirarle pure due ceffoni su quella faccia da cazzo che si ritrova, ci esco di testa alle sue minchiate quando "tocca" te, e vorrei dirle che sessualmente era una ciofeca, ma non ci badavo perchè avevo la cotta e mi sembrava tutto meraviglioso. Ma con te è sempre stato meglio. Tu sei meglio a letto. Anzi sei la meglio che io abbia mai avuto, ma   se glielo dico lei pensa sicuro   che sono ancora innamorato e quindi la metto a sfida ma se taccio pensa che sono ferito perchè ancora innamorato di lei.Una maledizione a vita con sta qui. Un vicolo cieco.-
-Visto che è un vicolo cieco e ogni cosa che dici viene comunque preso come uno sfogo da uomo innamorato...sfogati e dille tutto quello che pensi. Tanto poi lo elabora come vuole, quindi...-
-Hai ragione. Adesso basta. Sono sempre lì come un coglione ad ascoltare ogni puttanata delirante che dice perchè ci lavoro insieme ed è già difficile quando è in buona, ma adesso davvero sto esplodendo.-
-Bravo topolino. Bravo. Falla nera.-









Questa comincio a non sopportarla più.
Dopo più di tre anni siamo ancora a questi...giochini?
Non cambia niente. Non vado certo a beccarla. Non mi sfiora nemmeno l'anticamera del cervello. 
Ma sapete. Oniricamente parlando.
Una bella testata sul setto nasale gliela darei proprio volentieri.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

sarebbe bello organizzare un gruppo di giustizieri che a turno sistemano quella o quell 'altra. al bisogno. organizzati e senza ferire fisicamente, ma colpendo quel tanto che basta per restituire solo un poco di soddisfazione.

pochina eh ...mica sangue...

Si, io parlo anche pensando a me stessa.

Pero' è vero, è cosi liberatorio poter immaginare una vendetta o una piccola punizione come questa della testata. e poi fa anche molto ridere se la immaginiamo..lei,la facocera che traballa, dopo la botta, sui tacchi 12 che cedono al peso della caviglia che crolla. e la mano che raggiunge il nasino...e zoppicando se ne va...

un paio di giorni muta secondo me ci starebbe in ufficio.


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6179 ha detto:
			
		

> sarebbe bello organizzare un gruppo di giustizieri che a turno sistemano quella o quell 'altra. al bisogno. organizzati e senza ferire fisicamente, ma colpendo quel tanto che basta per restituire solo un poco di soddisfazione.
> 
> pochina eh ...mica sangue...
> 
> ...


...la mia facocera è da centri sociali unhappy. Niente tacco 12 ma anfibi borchiati. E in genere, dice, che le da lei le testate perchè è cazzuta e dura.


La volta che l'ho presa per le orecchie però era particolarmente remissiva. 
Il *mio* tacco 12  sovrastava  i suoi anfibi e niente scene. Strano...aveva detto per mesi che mi avrebbe "brincata" da donna a donna.

:risata:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

maddai, veramente l hai presa per le orecchie?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2012)

tebe, non hai altra scelta che far diventare Mattia un pezzo di legno :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6183 ha detto:
			
		

> maddai, veramente l hai presa per le orecchie?


......si.
Non lo sa nemmeno Mattia. ma erano passati sei mesi da quando li avevo beccati. Non proprio una decisione presa di stomaco.

:rock:


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt6187 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe, non hai altra scelta che far diventare Mattia un pezzo di legno :rotfl:


tipo questo?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Nameless (22 Ottobre 2012)

ma mattia non può semplicemente dirgli: "non me ne frega niente di te e della tua vita privata, per me sei stata solo uno sbaglio per fortuna che me ne sono accorto. Lasciami in pace." ???


e ovviamente evitare di aiutarla per le cose personali...


----------



## Eliade (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6188 ha detto:
			
		

> ......si.
> Non lo sa nemmeno Mattia. ma erano passati sei mesi da quando li avevo beccati. Non proprio una decisione presa di stomaco.
> 
> :rock:


E dai raccontaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! :festa:


----------



## erab (22 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt6198 ha detto:
			
		

> E dai raccontaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! :festa:


Oddio.... non riesco più a togliermi dalla testa l' immagine di Tebe e la Facocera
in un "hell in a cell" match con Vince McMahon come arbitro!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2012)

io invece Tebe che piglia la facocera per un orecchio ce la vedo tutta

mi sorprende che la facocera l'orecchio ce l'abbia ancora.

detto questo Mattia ogni tanto una legnata sulla gobba no?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sai, mi sta dispiacendo per la nuova vittima della facocera.
Mattia aveva te. Tu sei tu. Dubito che la nuova vittima abbia una Tebe affianco.

Ergo, saranno cazzi acidi.


----------

